# Blue caught at Rocky Fork Lake



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

My best so far 17 lbs 4 oz 38 inches . On cut shad 5 foot deep muddy water about 5 pm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

that's a nice female channel not a blue sorry channels should be done spawning and bite should be good now.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

We were getting channels last week on jigs fishing for crappie. Those cats just destroy a crappie bait.


----------



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for info though it was blue because of color and fin total


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

One beast of a channel cat.....


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Be it a Blue or Channel Catfish, thanks for entering a simple straight forward where, when and how entry. I'd be proud to have caught it.


----------



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

Caught and released like all my cats


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

tedtami said:


> Thanks for info though it was blue because of color and fin total
> View attachment 240060


How many fins did it have ?????????


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

tedtami said:


> Thanks for info though it was blue because of color and fin total
> View attachment 240060


Best way of telling is if the anal fin is straight or curved. Blues have a straight anal fin and when smaller will appear to be slate blue or white in color, they will co-habitat with channels but will tend to be in clearer water close to inlets or tributaries where they can be in a current and this is the areas in which they will get bigger and grow faster in a wild setting. (pay lakes are completely different). Any how regardless that is a very nice cat fish and congrats.


----------

